# Bomber Gear Product Release Party



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

For any of you that are in the four corners region, I will be in Durango presenting a product release party on the evening of 4/20. 

It will be at Derailed starting at 5 PM. 

There will be raffles, a band, and some great beer specials. I will also be showing off the new 2010 line and GIVING SOME OF IT AWAY. 

If you are in the area, come on down for a fun night.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Come to the Poudre!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Your pogies (the "creek mitts") are awesome and I want a pair this season... your website says out of stock... got some? If you have a secret pair can I put dibs on them?


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I will have them in stock this Monday.
Rick


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Any new products coming out?


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

*Lots of new Bomber Gear products*

All sorts of new products!!
An updated website with the 2010 product will be up in a week. 
Here are a couple of pictures I have already posted!!
 
Rick


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

congrats man always loved the gear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

The party is at Derailed Saloon (old Farquarts, next to Strator) in Durang. It starts at 5:00 and goes untill last call. The cover is $6, which gets you a raffle ticket and one PBR pint. We have DJ Igene spinning dub reggae untill 9, and then at 9 The Williams Brothers takes the stage. They are a Rock/Funk/Blues/Jam band and they will play a set that is gonna rock!

Also, there will be $10 large cheese pizzas, $2 PBR, $3 Jello Shots, $4 waterfall shots


----------

